# last week's wedding cake



## Missjulesdid

Wedding cake I did for my cousin last weekend. Her wedding colors were red and dark brown which had me really worried since I like to do pretty pastel spring flowers and delicate daisys and such.. also the darn cake was dark chocolate very difficult for me to do white frosting on a chocolate cake, but I love my cousin so I did it! the cake looks small in the pic but the bottom tier was 16" and the entire cake served 200 with no sheet cake hidden in the back!


----------



## Laurie

Wow, you did an awesome job.


----------



## Tabitha

Yes you did! What was on top?


----------



## Missjulesdid

It's a mound of chocolate fudge roses with red edges.


----------



## 7053joanne

WOW!  That's beautiful!  You did an amazing job!

Joanne


----------



## IanT

wooooow did you airbrush part of that?!!? I love watching that show "Ace of Cakes"...my father and i used to to dabble in this when I was much younger, playing with the fondant and marzapan and all other such things...soo much fun and soothing 

GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Missjulesdid

Ian, how do you air brush a cake? I didn't know you could do that. 

I have only seen ace of cakes a few times since I don't have television. But from what I've seen I LOVED it. In the episiode I saw, They made an airplane cake for soutwest airlines. it was as amazing. 

Also, if your dad has a good fondant recipe, I wouldn't hate you if you gave it to me.. I've had some requests for fondant cakes but I'm morally opposed to serving it because I believe a cake should TASTE as good as it looks so, as of right now I won't use fondant because it tastes so nasty. I found one recipe that wasn't too bad, but the fondant was hard to roll.


----------



## IanT

Hey jules, airbrushing cakes is pretty easy (providing youve got an airbrush set-up...which I dont lol) but basically you buy edible paints (such as available here: http://www.bakedeco.com/a/kroma-kolors-airbrus-7545.htm) and then spray them onto the cake either with stenciled designs you can use or if your good enough (which I suuuuck at airbrushing lol) you can do it freehand! Its so cool to be able to make a cake into such an art piece! (I dont really like to use food-colorings...but for the sake of cakemaking you have to for those types of cakes!)

Im not sure if my dad has a good fondant recipe but I could certainly ask him next time I talk to him! He was a culinary arts professor so Im sure he knows a few, Ill get back to you on that ok!!

for softening the fondant up Ive heard that you can use a blow torch with the fondand on an oven tray (or like in Ace of Cakes, on a stainless steel table and blowing with torch from underneath)...

Marzapan (almond putty/paste ...not sure quite how to describe it) is by far the easiest one to work with for figures and such...you can buy it in blocks or tubes, mix food coloring into it and then mold the figures the same as if youd been using clay!! only its edible AND tastes good!! (the thought of when my father and I did snow white and the seven dwarves with it sticks out in my mind right now for some reason! we used gingerbread houses and stuff as well ...sooo fun to do!  )

he does alot of work with gingerbread now, only doesnt do foodshows or anything anymore...heres what hes doing now... ( GingerbreadUniversity.com )....Gingerbread is so versitile!!! I have like 3 kilos in my freezer I brought back from NY (they seriously thought it was plastic explosives at the airport lol) that we made together, it stays FOREVER even in the fridge until its time to bake! recipe is easy easy...add some royal icing and bam! youve got whatever you can build with your imagination!


(thought that might spark some ideas for your future cakes!!)


----------



## gallerygirl

WOW!!!!  That is just beautiful!!!!!!!  I may be able to get a good fondant recipe from my son - he is a chef and part of his schooling was in their bakeland, so he may have a good one.  I will let you know.  k


----------



## ellen

What an Awesome cake Missjulesdid!!!!!!!  I love it...and how you did the middle layer - is just so awesome.  What did your cousin and the guests think?????


----------



## Missjulesdid

Ellen, for the middle layer, I used a 12" x3" pan. I torted it into 3 layers. For the decorating I did a variation of Cornelli lace. Because I think that cornelli lace can sometimes look "uptight" and the cake was already pretty formal looking, so I loosened it up a bit, and I used a #2 round decorating tip instead of a #1 round to make the overall pattern larger. To make the icing so it would not break while piping it, I thinned it down with a bit of corn syrup and piping gel. Thinning your icing this way makes it super easy to pipe fine lettering, scrollwork and cornelli lace.

My cousin really appreciated the cake. She even called me while she was on her honneymoon to tell me that her inlaws were raving about it.. I thought that was sweet of her to do, but then again she is a very sweet girl, which is why it was important to me that she have a special cake for her wedding!


----------



## IanT

what type of icing did you use??


----------



## Missjulesdid

It's just a simple buttercream


----------



## Soapmaker Man

That cake is awesome! 8)   I can't bake brownies.  

Paul


----------



## IanT

mmmmm buttercream is the best............made my tummy rumble just thinking about it


----------



## gallerygirl

Oooooh.....buttercream!  My bestfriend is from Jersey/NY and since transplanting to OH - well......she says she hasn't been able to find true buttercream.     I bet the cake was delish! k


----------



## beadella

WHAT an awsome job of design and excecution!!!    And a real challenge with the color choices as well.  Was that ribbon that you incorporated around the layers?  

I bet all the guests were raving at having something SO different from the ubiquitous yellow/vanilla cake.   

Congrats on a cake masterpiece!!

Della


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic

missjules that is beautiful! i'm calling my cake lady and tellin' her she's fired....so i'll be needing that caked in 2 weeks in blue and brown! 

holy crap. in 2 weeks i'll be sitting in a chair getting my hair done to get married.... :shock:  wow!


----------



## Jnice999

Wow such talent!you rock.


----------



## Guest

That cake is beautiful.. You have a great talent.


----------



## photoshadows

I'm really late to this thread, but I just wanted to say that your cake is so beautiful! So much work too! I made a three layer square cake once and it was a NIGHTMARE!!!!   

As far as fondant goes, I don't have a good recipe for it, but if you can find a cake supply store near you or are willing to order it by mail, there is a specific brand--don't wanna say the name in case it's not allowed by the forum--that just started selling a Buttercream flavored fondant that was a hit the last time I used it. My mother even ate it and she has always hated Fondant in the past. The company, which I'm pretty sure they use on "Ace of Cakes" (no not the brand from the guy who IS the Ace of Cakes) and I think on "Cake Boss" as well, also makes a Vanilla which is ok, but not as good as the Buttercream flavored and a Chocolate which I have not tried. It is not a brand available in many craft stores. That stuff is god awful!    If anyone wants to know the brand as well as a place you can mail order it from, PM me and I'll send you the info. Just as a disclaimer, I have no connection to either the fondant company or the supply company. I learned about both while taking a cake decorating class.


----------



## Jezzy

That is beautiful!


----------



## Lakia13

Today, many people are considering cakes as work of art. Bakers are not stock with the old fashioned and boring cakes.  The secret is they have wide array of cakes and desserts supplies at hand. Wedding cake designers must grasp cake decorating kits that they need in creating beautiful designs. These supplies must be dynamic and should follow flow of style in cake decorating.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## Thyri

I'm a cook/baker/brewer and I love that cake! You did a fantastic job! 

And for the daughter of Gingerbread Fred- does he ship the dough international LOL!! 

Or does he want an Aussie distributor?  It is right up my alley!


----------

